# how much this escrap yeilds



## diverwild (May 2, 2017)

I dont know do these worth time spending on

24 old motherboard and 49 old ddr1 2 3 memory cards


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 2, 2017)

You're going to need to keep saving up that stuff if you want a sizable button. That small amount wouldn't really justify the time and chemicals. If you keep collecting and saving up like materials, before you know it you will have multiple pounds, and THAT will be a good run. Most escrap looks to be very good yielding, but the yellow of gold is an illusion of value. There are a couple good "escrap calculators" where you can get a general ballpark idea of what your scrap will yield. But, it takes a good bit of it to even get a gram.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 2, 2017)

I'm digging on the polishing set-up? Are you a jewelry maker?


----------



## diverwild (May 2, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> I'm digging on the polishing set-up? Are you a jewelry maker?


yes I make 18K gold jewelry and I refine jewelry filings and dust for friends as a hobby (being payed of course :wink: ) 
a friend sent me this box today.


----------



## diverwild (May 2, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> You're going to need to keep saving up that stuff if you want a sizable button. That small amount wouldn't really justify the time and chemicals. If you keep collecting and saving up like materials, before you know it you will have multiple pounds, and THAT will be a good run. Most escrap looks to be very good yielding, but the yellow of gold is an illusion of value. There are a couple good "escrap calculators" where you can get a general ballpark idea of what your scrap will yield. But, it takes a good bit of it to even get a gram.



I will make a search for those calculators and see، thank you


----------

